# Courtenay Parkway (Mosquito Lagoon) Closed



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Looks like I picked the perfect time to not have a skiff...

Do you have a news article showing the closures? Are you referring to this temporary closure?: http://www.floridatoday.com/article/20130503/NEWS01/130503014?nclick_check=1


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

Max Brewer Bridge was closed this morning for a triathalon so i had to drive around and there was a sign stating the bridge will be closed. There is more information on the refuge's website. 

http://www.fws.gov/merrittisland/


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Ah I see it now, guess they're improving or doing repairs to the bridge.


----------

